
I Wrote a Book About Jagged Alliance 2 (2014) - hypertexthero
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/08/why-i-wrote-a-book-about-an-obscure-90s-computer-game/379181/
======
benologist
One of my dream projects is to clone JA2 as a modern, open-source game with a
campaign editor. What OpenTTD is to TTD.

~~~
rasz
thats Jagged Alliance 2 v1.13

[http://thepit.ja-galaxy-forum.com/index.php?t=i&cat=21&](http://thepit.ja-
galaxy-forum.com/index.php?t=i&cat=21&)

[http://ja2v113.pbworks.com/w/page/4218339/FrontPage](http://ja2v113.pbworks.com/w/page/4218339/FrontPage)

~~~
benologist
That's an excellent addition to the game but there's a lot more that could be
done to bring it up to modern usability standards and more importantly, to
fuel more content for the game not just more items. What if anyone could write
new campaigns like Unfinished Business?

I think this game, Project Zomboid, is a nice demonstration of how fluid and
interactive an isometric world _today_ can be.

[https://store.steampowered.com/app/108600/Project_Zomboid/](https://store.steampowered.com/app/108600/Project_Zomboid/)

~~~
rasz
The hole game is open sourced, you can add whatever you want.

~~~
benologist
Very awesome, I did not know that!

~~~
rasz
Afaik there are two main source trees/forks. 2 v1.13 is the highly
customized/hacked/updated Windows one with all the mods/bells and whistles,
and Straciatella vanilla/bugfixes only cross platform branch
[https://ja2-stracciatella.github.io](https://ja2-stracciatella.github.io)

